# Hairy guy [2F]



## Actinometro (Jul 24, 2011)

1.







2.






3.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 24, 2011)

Man with the title, I was soooo scared to click this.  Then I am glad I did.  VERY VERY nice shots from what I can.  Freaky looking little fellow.


----------



## Jeatley (Jul 24, 2011)

Bad Title but GREAT FREAKING IMAGE!!!!
good job!


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Johnh2005 + Jeatley.


----------



## HalfInsane (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like he's got a beard. Great shot.


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank You !


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Incredible detail, the title had me clicking with hesitation, glad I went through with. Good shots.


----------



## amberandhercamera (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the 2nd one!!!


----------



## Actinometro (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. I guess I could improve them, specially the light and dof.


----------

